# Having to return a rescue dog.



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

Continued form another thread over here


> Luv mi pets: "I mentioned contacting the rescue because some want to know about a dog prior to the owner doing anything. Depending on how the wording is within the signed contract the rescue could be like a co-owner. Since you said you had called the rescue and got no response, I would mail them a certified letter telling them of your plan. In that letter state they have 5 days to contact you or you will be taking the dog to your vet to have euthanized. Some owners want to be with their pet till the end while others do want to be there. I do not blame either owner. My brother is that can not stay owner. He would much rather remember the dog alive than to have his last memories of the dog dead.
> 
> As far as the kids go, tell them the truth. Lying to them is only teaching them they can lie to you. Your kids will grow up probably to be the next set of pet owners. Take this time to teach them about responsible pet owning. Explain to them why you are doing this. Your kids may be too young now to grasp this but as adults they will be thankful for your honesty. One day they might be faced with the same thing. Parents love to teach their kids about animals giving birth but shy away from teaching the children about death. When I took my ASPCA euthanasia course, the instructor said not to tell kids the animal was being 'put to sleep' because young kids would think that by going to sleep the child would not wake up and some children ended up having nightmares over this."


 I checked my paperwork from the rescue, they definitely do want Cookie returned only to them: no euthanasia. They have up to 30 days before they claim her, but as yet they haven't really bothered to contact me directly. I sent the first email expressing concerns well over a month ago, then emailed again and phoned them yesterday. I happened to have the phone number of one of their volunteers in my contacts (I saved it when I was searching for cookie), so I phoned her yesterday. I told her the whole story, through tears. I could hardly talk. She said "don't put the dog down", and "someone will be in touch with you" but with no specifics as to when. So now we are in Limbo. 

Btw, I did tell my kids that Cookie is going back, and I'm grateful to have done so. It was the right--and fair--thing to do. Good advice: thanks!


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

I sincerely hope they don't take her back only to adopt her out again to another person or family unable to manage/deal with the problem at hand. On one hand I can understand the reason so many feel compelled to save an animal at all costs, but at some point it's not always safe nor humane to do so. I hope that if they do in fact contact you and take her back that you will be able to stay updated on what happens to her.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I am saddened by this because I think that once you adopt said animal that animal should be yours. I am mad at this rescue because a dog like Cookie should be pulled immediately from the situation. Is this rescue a house of fosters, a building or what kind of place? I would just put Cookie in the car and drop her off at the rescue if that is possible. I only say this because of how you are being treated by this rescue. Plus everyday of keeping Cookie is not fair to your children or you. If it gets to the point that you have to take Cookie to your vet to have euthanized what do you really think the rescue would do? Even if the rescue take you to court (which I doubt they would do) and you showed how YOU tried to contact them and got no response and proving Cookies behavior I doubt that any judge would fault you. 

I feel for you because it seems like you are in a tough spot. Is there anyway you could contact a lawyer friend for advice? Some lawyers will offer free advice at times.


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

This experience has taught me a lot about dog adoption. I think I've learned a few things about what to do (or what not to do!) when looking for another dog. One thing I'd definitely not do is get my heart set on a dog prior to reading the organization's adoption policies. So, if we ever adopt another dog--and we probably will--I want to see the contract and the dog's records.

About the dog's records....A little off topic, but at the time we were adopting her, a comment from a previous owner had been overlooked by Cookie's foster regarding her diet. Cookie has a grain allergy, and the foster who'd had her only 10 days was like, "Oh, I didn't see that!". That wasn't a deal killer, but I'd like to know about that sort of thing prior to having my heart set next time. 

Despite the bad experience with this rescue, I don't want to flame them because at the end of the day, I know they're doing good work saving many dogs. I wouldn't adopt another dog from them, but I would go to another rescue. For now, I told the children to think of Cookie as a foster dog who will be leaving us, we just don't know when. We'll just have to be careful and use her muzzle, watch who is coming over, that sort of thing. A month will pass quickly.

But I'll call the rescue again today, and continue to call daily until they can give me some sort of an idea of their plans. I'll honor the contract I signed. I'll put a written record of Cookie's bite history into the files, so at least I'll have done what I can. If the rescue doesn't take her after the month is up, Cookie will be euthanized.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

This is horrible  As if you weren't suffering enough through this situation already.

I'm a bit curious as to why the rescue wants her back. She clearly cannot be rehomed, she could probably live in a foster with a single adult... But she is most definitely a threat to the general public, from what you have said. What are they going to do with her, besides euthanize her themselves?

I'm a bit on luv mi pet's side. You have clear evidence you have tried to contact the foster. Cookie is a danger to your family and they want you to just "hang onto her" for 30 days? Personally, I'd wait until the weekend and then make the decision to euthanize. If they did try to take you to court, you have evidence of your attempts to contact them. You've told them that the dog is dangerous, and yet they've told you to keep her in your possession.

What is the exact wording of the contract?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

I've been in rescue (in the past) and I can tell you that even a responsible good rescue will want the dog back rather than allowing a family to euth themselves, in most cases. The simple and unfortunate truth is, that the dog they have for 10 days or so was shut down and stressed and probably really well behaved. They're going to want to do an assessment to make sure what they're being told is true - that the dog isn't snapping because of having signals ignored, because of treatable pain, or a behavioral issue that can be dealt with, with a more experienced home or professional help.

I am NOT claiming this is the case here - I know it isn't - but they're going to want to assess the dog themselves rather than trusting the adopter. 

That said, it makes no danged sense to me to live the dog there for thirty days in this scenario. Sometimes, rescues ask for that to make room for the dog to come back into foster, but in this case it's urgent enough that it shouldn't even be a consideration.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Couldn't there be some liability issues if the rescue doesn't take her back quickly and she bites someone (like a kid)? Just thinking out loud a bit... I would think if the adopter was clear the dog was a danger and needed to be removed from the situation and the rescue took their sweet time that could cause some issues?

At any rate, very sorry you're going through all this.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

What, exactly, are they going to do if you euth the dog this weekend? Nothing, that's what. You can sign any contract you want, but if it's not enforceable ...

Normally, I'd say abide by contracts you sign. Normally, I'd say give the dog back to the rescue. But they want you to hold onto a dog who tried to bite a little girl in the groin, repeatedly, for an unknown length of time? Nope. Not in my house.


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

Well, this document states that if I can't keep her I must pay for boarding until such time as they can take the dog back.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

St. Quiteria said:


> Well, this document states that if I can't keep her I must pay for boarding until such time as they can take the dog back.


There is a world of difference between "can't keep" because a person doesn't like a dog, doesn't want a dog, is overwhelmed by dog, etc and "can't keep" because the dog is dangerous to humans.

Its possible a boarding facility won't even accept a dog with a bite record, some will but it could be an issue.

I'd be tempted to consult an attorney and ask about your liability right now, about if you put the dog in boarding for the safety of the humans is it possible to bill the rescue and if needed, pursue repayment in small claims court, and what your local law says for bite incident reporting and regulations. 

I am sorry that you are going through such a hard situation made worse by an unresponsive rescue. I know that when i fostered, if a dog needed to be pulled from a house (I never saw that happen for HA but dog aggression mainly or a sick foster parent etc) then the dog went right to boarding at the rescue's expense or to a foster home if one was available and suitable.


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

If I don't hear sometime next week, I'll call an attorney. Probably nothing would happen at this point if I euthanized her. The rescue probably wouldn't turn around and sue me, but who really knows? I don't know what the Law is. This is a strictly "no-kill shelter". They never euthanize, and they're all volunteers and they have many dogs under their care. My gut feeling is these are good people who are overwhelmed and they may well be in over their heads due to their no-kill policy.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

This rescue will soon learn that a little policy changing needs to take place. Yes, a no-kill policy sounds great but in reality it will back fire on them. The fosters will be filled with dogs that can not be placed and the rescue will have to start turning away dogs that really are good dogs. Without good dogs to adopt out the rescue will likely fold. Most rescue take on the stance that they do not euth the adoptable dogs. I am sure that this group had good intentions but good intentions do not mean a successful outcome. Plus, the rescue will learn, might be the hard way, that they are responsible for the temperaments of the dogs they adopt out. If Cookie does cause a bite to someone, that person could sue you and the rescue. 

I know you do not want to see any of this happening and you might already know these facts. I would advise printing all the e-mails that you sent, any phone calls and the topic of such phone calls and keep a record of these in a folder. 

I am glad to read that this has not put you off in getting another dog from a rescue. There are a lot of good dogs out there just waiting to be given a second chance. I also want to say I think how you handled this mess with your kids is great. To explain to them about Cookie being a foster I think is the best way. I hope this all ends soon for you and your family


----------



## St. Quiteria (Mar 23, 2015)

I got the phone call, so took Cookie went back to the rescue today. Our hearts are broken. There's really no option that would leave me feeling completely guiltless, so I just hope the rescue knows what they're doing.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

All I can say is I am sorry and my hear goes out to you and your family.


----------



## DogTheGreat (Jul 9, 2015)

You did the best you could.


----------



## Hiraeth (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that, St. Quiteria. The silver lining of the miserable cloud is that you did what was best for your family and you lived up to your agreement with the rescue, both of which are really admirable things. 

Best wishes.


----------



## tom42 (Sep 30, 2015)

Or pay a lawyer to write them a (certified or registered) letter. A letter from a lawyer usually gets attention.


----------

